
Show HN: Laravel 4 - This framework is revolutionizing PHP. - two
http://laravel.com/four
======
misterjinx
I don't know why everyone it is so excited about this framework. I've had a
quick look over the documentation a few months ago, when there was this hype
around _this new kid from the block_ thinking that there must be something
really interesting.

I stopped reading the minute I saw they are using a template engine for
rendering the views. I simply don't get it. Why would someone use a separate
template engine when PHP itself is a very good one to use ? Why to add an
extra layer to the app ?

We don't have to recreate anything, the views should be pure PHP, not code
written in some <insert template engine name here> that is then translated to
PHP.

~~~
yowmamasita
It is stated in Laravel's homepage that you can use either native PHP or Blade
in your views

~~~
misterjinx
hmm...so in the docs they say about pure php views, but in the quick start
guide they mention only about blade. since this is what I read, this has to be
the cause for letting me believe the only way you can create views is with the
template included in the framework.

------
bdclimber14
I used Laravel for a small project for the past couple months. Although I
started web development in PHP, I am strictly a Ruby/Rails developer right now
and I have to say working in Laravel felt very natural and right at home. I'm
not saying that being Rails-like is merit in it's own right, but I had that
same feeling with Laravel as I did when I first started using Rails. I'd
highly recommend trying this framework and hope with more projects we can see
some solid documentation grow.

~~~
daGrevis
The way I see it is that the problem with Laravel is it's core — PHP. If you
want to use Rails-like framework — use Rails and you get Ruby for free!

------
askar
I was heavy on CodeIgniter before and ever since I launched another website
with Laravel I don't feel like going back to CI. In fact if I get time I
wanted to relaunch my other sites with Laravel. If you closely follow the MVC
frameworks and the way they are moving forward Laravel sounds like right on
the track which CI lags big time. Give it a serious try and you will know. I
got completely hooked with its robust Routing system.

------
ryhanson
Very glad to see this on the front page. This is by far the best PHP framework
out there. It still blows me away what it is capable of.

~~~
BaconJuice
Hi, I'm currently a heavy codeigniter user, looking for a switch. Can you
please give me some of these examples you speak of that blow you away? Thank
you.

~~~
moneyrich1
one that got me was in a controller you can:

    
    
         return Model::Find('asdf=1');
    

and it outputs a json serialized array as html. so your ajax action is like
one line of code, yay. or you can $row = Model::Find('asdf=1'); and manipulate
in php from there.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSt9rBa_oUM> this guys series on laravel is
really good.

~~~
deefour
> and it outputs a json serialized array as html

Actually, it renders a raw JSON response - a single object of 'unguarded'
attributes (all by default) for the model with Content-Type: application/json
set. It has nothing to do with HTML.

Your syntax is invalid too. To do what you want you'd actually call

    
    
        return Model::where('asdf', 1)->first();

------
JesseObrien
Great work by Taylor and everyone else involved. PHP hasn't seen a framework
quite like this before and it's refreshing using it.

------
Braunson
Such an awesome framework, many great features, fills in voids left by it's
predecessors.

------
bndr
Really sorry to say this, but my eyes hurt from the text contrast. Maybe you
should consider changing the font size?

~~~
chipotle_coyote
I'm pretty sure it would be fixed by changing the CSS font-weight directive;
Lato is a great font, but they need to use 400 weight as normal, not 300,
unless they're going to bump the font size up. (Personally I'd also darken the
text color just a little, but it becomes surprisingly readable just by
changing the weight with the Chrome/Safari CSS inspector.)

------
tpsc
A new podcast on Laravel: <http://laravel.io/>

------
two
I don't get why this was removed from the front-page?

~~~
ryhanson
Kinda lame... Not sure why either.

------
powertower
> Just got four times better...

How?

~~~
BaconJuice
I think its some sort of pun to the fact that it's Laravel "4"

------
btamilio
congrats, L4 team!

------
zfran
what's so revolutionizing about it?

~~~
dxm
Nothing. They use the word "artisan" which makes me think it's made for
hipsters rather than programmers. Almost everything is static, libraries are
named like "Illuminate" and "Elloquent", it's as if an art student has worked
out how to write static classes.

~~~
krapp
The naming conventions are a bit pretentious, sure but it's being all static
is apparently not so clear cut: [https://tutsplus.com/lesson/when-they-say-
laravel-shouldnt-u...](https://tutsplus.com/lesson/when-they-say-laravel-
shouldnt-use-static-methods/)

------
T3RMINATED
"CodeIgniter is dead" - Phil Sturgeon

